# Brownie in need of home now



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

He is 6 months old and was turned over to the shelter with be his mother Princess. She is a Purebred GSD and he looks to be crossed with Malinois. They are at the San Bernadino, CA Animal Shelter


----------

